# شرح القداس بالصور



## النهيسى (7 يوليو 2011)

شرح القداس بالصور

 *شرح القداس لعاشق القداس*
​ 

* لنيافه الأنبا روفائيل*
  *

*


*




​ *



* الصلاة​ *

* 



​ *




* كثيرون يخطئون عندما يظنون أن الصلاة هي الطلب والتوسل لله.​ *
* الصلاة قبل أن تكون هكذا هي أولا تمتع بالتواجد فى حضرة الآب.​ *
* يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم..​ *
* الصلاة هي أعماق أكثر منها كلمات​ *

* هي نفس متأملة أكثر منها يد مرتفعة إلى فوق​ *

* هي تأمل أكثر منها حركات خارجية​ *

* هي قلب حار وفكر متضع​ *

* لا ننسى أبدآ أن الصلاة هي تمتع بحضرة الآب​ *

* قبل أن تكون كلمات شكر وطلب .​ *

* الصلاة هي تمتع بحب الله الآبوى​ *

* فهل تتمتع بهذا الحب .. بهذا الدفء الذي من فوق ​ *

















* مقدمة ​*

* يعتبر   القداس الإلهي هو أهم عمل روحي تقوم به الكنيسة ، فهو عصب الحياة الروحية  ،  ولا يمكن أن نتخيل الكنيسة بدون قداس . فالعقيدة العظمي في المسيحية هي   التجسد ، والتجسد معناة أن الله اتخذ له جسدا ، فصار إنسانا . ونحن في   القداس نتحد بهذا الجسد الإلهي ولذلك فإن شرح التجسد بدون وجود الإفخارستيا   هو مجرد كلام نطري وفلسفي لا يستند الي واقع عملي معاش ، وبالتالي تصبح   قصة التجسد قصة تاريخية ، ومجرد رواية تروي للناس لا أكثر .*

* حضور المسيح في القداس:*

* القداس جعل قصة المسيح حاضرة في كل يوم علي المذبح ، وهذا ما قصدة السيد المسيح حينما قال " أصنعوا هذا لذكري " ( 1 كو 11 : 24 ) *
* ففي   كل يوم نذكر ونعيش حياة المسيح في القداس : آلامه وموته وقيامته وصعوده   ومجيئه الثاني ... كل هذا حاضر في القداس . " أصنعوا هذا لذكري " تعني حضور   المسيح معنا ، وعندما نراه علي المذبح نعرف أن تجسده ليس تاريخا ، ولكنه   واقع معاش ، وتكون شخصية السيد المسيح واقعا نعيشة كل يوم. *

* الكنيسة تحيا بالقداس :*
* الكنيسة منذ البداية ، منذ آبائنا الرسل وحتى اليوم تعيش بالقداس .*
* + التناول عن طريق القداس . + المعمودية ليست بعيدة عن القداس .*
* + الترحيم هو في القــــداس . + الأحتفال بالعيـد السيدي بالقــــــداس. *
* + الاحتفال بالقديسين عن طريق القداس .*

* إنك   لن تجد شيئا في الكنيسة بعيدا عن القداس !! حتى سر مسحة المرضي ( السر   الوحيد المسموح أن يتم خارج الكنيسة ) مرتبط أيضا بالقداس ، لأن الأب   الكاهن يأخذ الذخيرة معه ليناول المريض .وسر الزيجة ، كان يتم في القداس ،   ومــازال حتى الآن هنــاك من يتنـــاول يوم إكليله .. فكل عباداتنا مرتبطة   بالقداس .*

* القداس سر التقديس :*
* كلمة قداس من كلمة مقدس ، وسمي بهذا الأسم لأنه يقدس :*
* + يقدس القرابين . + يقــــــــــــدس الإنسان الحاضر . *
* + يقـــدس المكــــــان " تــصير كنيســة مقدســــــــــــــــــة " .*
* + يقدس كل شيء موجود داخل هذا المكان ( الذي هو الكنيسة ) .*
* + حتى الــوقت الـذي نـصلي فيــه القــــداس يصير مقدســـــــــا . *
* +   وأيضا الستر واللفافة والصليب والمذبح والمنجلية والكتب .. كلها صارت  مقدسة  بصلوات القداس ، وقمة التقديس هي أن يتحول الخبز والخمر إلي جسد  الرب  الحقيقي ودمه الكريم وأيضا أن يتقدس الإنسان نفسه ، لذلك في القداس  نقول : "  القدســـــات للقديســــــين" *

* وهذا   هو فعل القـــــــــــــــداس فينا أن يحولنا إلي قديسين مؤهلين لتناول   القدسات .في الأواشى نقدس العالم والكون ، والخليقة المادية كلها .. فنصلي   من أجل خلاص العالم ، والمياه ، والهواء والزروع والثمار والبهائم ، وفي   القداس نقوم بعمل فعل تقديسي للحياة كلها .*



* الليتورجيا الإلهية:​ *
* 



​ *


* القداس يسمي أيضا ليتورجيا ، وليتوجية كلمة يونانية تتكون من مقطعين : *
* الأول: ليتو ويعني " شعب " *
* والثاني :" أورج " ويعني " شعب "*
* وهذة   الكلمة اليونانية يقصد بها جــــميع الصــــــــلوات العامة في الكنيسة ،   ولأن كل الصلوات العامة مرتبطة بالقداس ، فأصبحت الكلمة كأنها مرادف  للقداس  .*


* الأنافورا:​ *

* 



​ *



* وللقداس   اسم آخر ، وهو " أنافورا " ، وهي كلمة يونانية أيضا وهي تعني   (الصـــــعيدة ) : أنـــــــــا : صـــــــــــــــاعد , مرتفع .   فـــــــــــورا : حــــــامل .*
* ففي   القداس نرتفع مع الصلوات إلي السماء ، بشرط أن يكون هناك استعداد قلبي   وذهني . لذلك فأول عبارة بعد صلاة الصـــــــلح في القداس هي : " أنو إيمون   طاس كارذياس " ، وهي يونانية وتعني " أرفعوا قلوبكم " ، وقد تركت   باليونانية في الترجمـــة القبطية حتى تحتفظ بلفظ " أنــــــــو " المشتق   من الأنافورا .*
* ويقول   الكاهن بعدها : إيفخاريس تيسومين طوكيريو " ( أشكروا الرب ). وقد تركت   باليونانية أيضا لوجود لفظ الإفخارستيا وهو سر الشكر . وكأن الكنيسة عندما   نحتت ( صاغت ) هذة الألفاظ كانت تعبر بها عن طبيعة صلاة القداس ، فنحن في   القداس نعلن حضور الرب معنا ونرفع قلوبنا إليه ثم نشكره ، لذلك وضعت هذة   العبارات في بداية القداس بعد صلاة الصلح ، وفي بداية الأنافورا .. حيث   يقول الأب الكاهن الثلاثة إعلانات وهي :*

* أولا : الرب معكم . ​*
* ثانيا : ارفعوا قلوبكم . ​ *
* ثالثا : اشكروا الرب .​ *


* هل تعلم ماهو قداس المؤمنين ؟؟*

* من أول الأنافورا حتى التناول يسموه*
* قداس المؤمنين،*



* ينقسم الأنافورا إلى ثلاثة أجزاء*

* صلوات الأفخارستيا*

* مجموعة الصلوات من بداية الأنافورا حتى القسمة ، ثم القسمة ومايليها من صلوات قبلها وبعدها ثم التناول*
* صلوات الأفخارستيا تنقسم إلى ثلاث أجزاء*

* الجزء الأول نسميه التسبحة السمائية*

* ،وهم الثلاث قطع الخاصة بخلقة السمائيين، ثم الثلاث قطع الخاصة بقدوس وهو خلقة الإنسان وسقوطه و خلاصه بتجسد ربنا يسوع المسيح وصليبه وموته وقيامته،*

* ثم التقديس وينقسم إلى ثلاث مراحل التأسيس والأناميسيس أو الذكرى والتحول الذي يحدث للخبز والخمر الي جسد ودم ربنا يسوع المسيح،*

* وهذا هو الجزء الثالث من الصلوات الأفخارستيا وهى الكنيسة فى المسيح يسوع وهى الأواشى والمجمع.*
* تبدأ هذه الجزئية عندما يقول الكاهن الرب مع جميعكم أو حلول الله فى وسط المؤمنين.*
* الشعب قبلها يقول رحمة السلام وذبيحة التسبيح وهى آخر جزء بشفاعة والدة الإله.*
* رحمة السلام تعنى الرحمة التي انسكبت علينا نتيجة المصالحة التي تمت على الصليب.*
* وذبيحة التسبيح وهى القداس الإلهي صلوات وتسابيح القداس الإلهي التي ترتفع إلى مستوى ذبيحة تقابل ذبيحة المسيح الحالة على المذبح*



* كيف نستفيد من القداس الإلهي ؟*

* فادي عماد​ *
* لكي نستفيد من القداس الإلهي لابد من توافر شروط أربعة*
* مهمين جدا وأول هذه الشروط :*

* 1- الحضور المبكر :- *

* الحضور   المبكر للكنيسة تعبر عن اشتياقنا لحضور القداس وعن أهمية الميعاد بالنسبة   لنا .. أما الحضور المتأخر فهو يعبر عن عدم الأشتياق والأهتمام ( الذين   يبكرون إلي يجدونني )إذن لابد من الحضور مبكرا للحصول علي مكافأة كبيرة وهي   الالتقاء بالمسيح ، والمتهاون فلا يقدر أن يراه .. قال الكتاب "خرجت   المريمات والظلام باق وهن من تمتعن بلقاء يسوع القائم من الأموات وأيضا   يقول المرنم داود "منذ الليل روحي .. تبكر إليك يا الهي" فالنفس المشتاقة   إلي الله تأتي له باكرا تقدم اشتياقا وحبا للرب .*
* وأيضا   من يحضر مبكرا إلي الكنيسة يستمتع بكل الطقوس والصلوات أما من يحضر  متأخرا  كمن يقول( أنا ليس لي احتياج لهذه الصلوات ) ولو عرفنا أهمية هذه  الصلوات  للنفس البشرية لكان أول الحاضرين .. التأخير عدم احتياج للتقديس  ولكن لنعلم  أننا محتاجون لكل صلاة ولكل طلبة تقال في القداس لغفران  خطايانا ولكي  نستحق أن نتناول من الأسرار المقدسة .*
* عندما   نعلم هذا نفهم أهمية الحضور المبكر ولكن لابد نفهم أيضا أن لا يكون هذا   الحضور مجرد روتين ولكن أن كان التبكير في الحضور مهم ، فالمشاركة في   الصلوات هي الشرط الثاني وسنتكلم عنه .*

* 2- المشاركة :-*

* لابد   أن نعلم أن كل مرحلة في القداس هي ضرورية لإعداد المؤمنين للتناول من   الأسرار المقدسة ويجب علي كل الحاضرين المشاركة في الصلوات فلابد من أننعلم   أن كل من في الكنيسة له دور ، فالكاهن يخاطب الله ،وشماس المذبح يخاطب   الشعب "أيها الجلوس قفوا.... وإلي الشرق أنظروا" وأيضا الشعب في الكنيسة له   دور وهو يصدق علي كل ما يقال "نؤمن .. حقا نؤمن ..نؤمن ونصدق ..آمين ..يا   رب أرحم " وهذا يأتي من تفاعل الشعب في القداس مع كل الصلوات والطلبات  التي  تقال ، فالمشاركة والتفاعل علامة لإثمار الصلاة في المؤمنين .  فالمشاركة  تعطي للمؤمنين تفاعل وإحساس بكل كلمة تقال في القداس وأيضا تحل  مشاكل  نواجهها عند حضورنا القداس مثل( السرحان .. والنعاس)*
* شارك وتفاعل مع كل ما يقال في القداس في خشوع . شارك بكل كيانك وجسدك وروحك ونفسك .*

* 3- التوبة أثناء القداس :- *

* القداس   فترة للتوبة ،فالكنيسة تساعدك لكي تتناول بقلب تائب مهيأ لدي الله لذلك   أطالت الكنيسة في صلوات القداس لكي ننال بإستحقاق وبعد التوبة شركة الأسرار   الإلهية ... وفي كل صلاة تقال لابد أن ينبض قلبنا بالتوبة ونشعر بأهمية  كل  صلاة لتقديسنا . *

* أ‌- أثناء رفع الحمل :- نري   في الكنيسة أثناء رفع وتقديم الحمل أننا نصلي صلاة كيرياليسون .. وهي  أفضل  شيء نستقبل به الحمل أثناء اختياره وهو أن نقف لنقدم توبة ونطلب  مراحم  الله لأننا خطاة ونطلب أن ننال رحمة ..وأن يشفع لنا حمل الله حامل  خطية  العالم . *
* - في   العهد القديم كان كل مقدم للذبيحة يضع يده علي الخروف فتنتقل الخطية من   الخاطىء إلي الخروف ويذبح بدلا منه وتغفر خطيته . وهذا رمزا للمسيح حمل   الله . *
* - في   العهد الجديد ذبح عنا الحمل حاملا كل خطايانا . ففي وقت رفع الحمل نضع   خطايانا علي الخروف والكاهن كنائب عنا يضع يده علي الحمل من خلال طلباتنا   كيرياليسون . *
* - من   أروع فرص التوبة هو وقت أختيار الحمل لذلك في رفع الحمل أرفع قلبك إلي   الله وأطلب .. حتى بعد أختيار الحمل والكاهن يعمد الحمل تكون السماء مفتوحة   لذلك أمامنا فرصة ذهبية لطلب الغفران .*

* ب-أثناء قداس الموعوظين:-*
* يبدأ   قداس الموعوظين بتحليل الخدام وفيه نأخذ الحل من الآب والابن والروح  القدس  ثم تبدأ القراءات ودورة البخور يتلوها القراءات "أنتم أنقياء بسبب  الكلام  الذي كلمتكم به" لذلك أصغوا أصغاءا جيدا لكل كلمة تقرأ عليكم وأيضا  دورات  البخور فالكاهن يمر فيالكنيسة يجمع  خطايا  الشعب علي الشورية لذلك أرفع قلبك بالتوبة مع البخور وأعلم أن  طلباتك ترتفع  أمام الله وتختم القراءات بالسنكسار وهو سيرة القديسين ،فهو  تطبيق عملي  للقراءات التي قرأت فهي فرصة لتصطلح فيها مع نفسك وتعلم أن  القداسة ممكنة  وتترفع بقلبك عن أي أحساس خاطىء لندخل صلاة الصلح وهي فرصة  حقيقية للتوبة .*

* ج- أثناء قداس المؤمنين :-*
* ويبدأ   بصلاة الصلح وهي فرصة للمؤمنين للصلح مع نفوسهم ومع الله ومع الكون كله   تبدأ بمسرتك بالله .. طهرنا من كل شر وكل ... طهرنا .... طهرنا ، فصلاة   الصلح هي الصلاة التي تعلن مصالحة الآب للبشر وامتلاء الأرض بالسلام الذي   نزل إلينا من السماء من قبل تجسد وموت وقيامة الأبن الوحيد يسوع المسيح   وبالمصالحة نبدأ بالأرتفاع إلي أعلي ..*
* -   أرفعوا قلوبكم .. نبدأ الأرتفاع للسماء فتصبح قلوبنا في السماء .. هي عند   الرب .. فيبدأ الكاهن يتكلم بما يناسب المكان الذي نقف فيه "أنت الذي يقف   حولك الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة ... المسجود له من جميع القوات " يكلمنا  عن  الشاروبيم والسيرافيم فيصبح كل المؤمنين سمائيين .. نتحول من الخطية  إلي  القداسة ومن الأرض إلي السماء ويبدأ الكاهن يصلي أجيوس ويحكي قصة  الفداء  والخلاص ويحكي حكايتنا كلنا .. يبدأ كل منا أن يتذكر قصته هو  الشخصية  ومعاملات الله معه .. كم مرة أخطأت وهو نزل للجحيم لينتشلني منه  من قبل  الصليب وكل هذا ينتهي بالقيامة ولكن كحسب أعمال كل واحد . *
* هذه   رحلة القداس السمائية نتفاعل معها ونحيا فيها قصة توبة وتجدده ونتذكر كل   عمل عمله الله من أجلنا... وعظم عمل الله في حياتك ثم نصلي للتقديس "وضع   لنا هذا السر العظيم الذي للتقوى" فالمسيح حاضر في وسطنا يقدس القرابين   "يعطي عنا خلاصا وغفرانا لخطايانا وحياة أبدية لمن يتناول منه" فنسجد كلنا   ويحل الروح القدس الذي يقدس ويطهر وبينما المسيح حال في وسطنا نطلب منه   سلاما للكنيسة والأكليروس والاجتماعات والزروع والعشب وأهوية السماء ..   فالكنيسة تطلب من أجل كل الخليقة .. ثم المجمع فرصة لحضور القديسين وطلب   شفاعتهم وبعد القسمة يبدأ الشماس بقوله "أحنوا رؤوسكم للرب" وهذه آخر فرصة   للتوبة. *


* 4- الشعور بحضور المسيح في الكنيسة :-*
* لابد من الشعور بحضور المسيح في الكنيسة ومهابته فهو ملك الملوك حاضر معنا هذه الوليمة . *




* 



​ *



* 



​ *


* تصلى المزامير قبل تقديم الحمل , لأنها نبوات عن تجسد السيد المسيح ومجيئه لخلاص العالم..لذلك فلابد من وجود الحمل والقارورة قبل البدء في صلاة المزامير .*

* + في أيام الإفطار والسبوت والآحاد تصلى الكنيسة الساعتين الثالثة والسادسة. *

* + فى أيام الاصوام تصلى إلى الساعة التاسعة. *

* + وفى الصوم الكبير وصوم نينوى حيث يبدأ القداس متأخرا فتصلى المزامير حتى الساعةالثانية عشر - "فى الأديرة تصلى صلاة الستار ايضا"*

* ملحوظات:​ *


* 



​ *


* 1 - إذا وقع احد الأعياد السيدية الصغرى يوم الأربعاء أو الجمعة أو خلال احد الصيامات العامة فيكون حكمه حكم يوم الأحد .. إذ يصلى فيه القداس صباحا وتصلى الساعة الثالثة والسادسة فقط .. ولا يصام فيها انقطاعيا مع المحافظة على عدم تناول أطعمة فطارى دسمة , وتصلى إلحانها فرايحى أو شعانينى.*

* 2 - أما فى الأعياد السيدية الكبرى " الميلاد والغطاس والقيامة " فهي تحل الصوم نهائيا ويرفع الحمل دون مزامير " وأثناءه يرتل الشمامسة لحن أبؤورو "*

* 3- إذا وقع عيد الميلاد يوم 28 كيهك يحتفل به وبيوم 29 كيهك ايضا حتى إذا كان يوم 29كيهك يوافق يوم الأربعاء أو الجمعة , ويفطر فيه إفطارا كاملا .*

* 4 - أما إذا جاء عيد الميلاد يوم 29 كيهك , وكان*
* يوافق ثلاثاء أو خميس فلا يفطر ثاني*
* يوم العيد , بل يصام صوما عاديا.*

* 5 - للأب الكاهن الخديم مزامير خاصة كل ساعة *
* من سواعى الخدمة : فله فى الساعة*
* الثالثة مزامير " يستجيب لك الرب - أعظمك *
* أو فاض قلبي - يا جميع الأمم صفقوا بأيديكم*
* وفى الساعة السادسة : " اللهم بأسمك خلصني*
* - رضيت يارب - الرب قد ملك ولبس الجلال " .*
* وفى الساعة التاسعة مزامير : " سبحوا الرب*
* تسبيحا جديدا - قال الرب لربى - أمنت لذلك*
* تكلمت ".*
* 6 - في أيام السبوت والآحاد والخماسين والأعياد السيدية الصغرى تصلى المزامير بدون*
* مطانيات "سجود " لان المطانيات مرتبطة بالصوم الانقطاعى. *
* 7 - يقال فى نهاية كل ساعةكيرياليصون 41 مرة لان السيد المسيح كعادة الرومان جلد 39 جلدة مضافا إليهم ضربة بالقصبة على رأسه والطعنة بالحربة فى جنبه.*
* ليتنا أثناء الصلاة القصيرة القوية نتذكر الام الرب التي قاسها من اجل خلاصنا .. نتذكر الجلد وقسوته .... والإكليل وشوكه .... ودماءه .... والطعن بالحربة فى جنب المخلص.... وما نزل منه من دم وماء لتطهير العالم .*


* 



​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 يوليو 2011)

* غسل الأيدي​ *


* 



​ *



* 1 - بعدصلاة المزامير يغسل الكاهن يديه ثلاث مرات ويقول في المرة الأولى:تنضح على بزوفاك فأطهر , تغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج - مز 50 : 7*

* في المرة الثانية:تسمعني سرورا وفرحا , فتبتهج عظامي المتواضعة - مز 50 : 7 . *

* فى المرةالثالثة: اغسل يدي بالنقاوة , وأطوف بمديحك يارب , لكي اسمع صوت تسبيحك .الليلويا*
* مز25 : 6-7*

* هذه الغسلات ماهي الا إشارة إلى وجوب الغسل الداخلي لأنه من المعروف ان الخطية تعمل حاجزا بيننا وبين الله , فلا يسمع صلواتنا ... ويقول المرنم " ان راعيت إثما فى قلبي لا يستمع لي الرب -مز 66 :18*
* وفى اشعياء النبي " حين تبسطون أيديكم استر عيني , وان أكثرتم الصلاة لا اسمع أيديكم ملآنة دما - اش 1 :15*

* 2 - ينشف الكاهن يديه فى ستر ابيض كتان , ثم يأخذ لفافة من فوق الصينية ويضعها فى كمه أو على يده اليسرى أو فوق رأسه ... ثم يأخذ بيديه اليمنى الصليب , ويقف متجها إلى الغرب , ويقدم له الحمل اكبر الموجودين رتبة أكراما للحمل.*

* 3 - يأخذ الكاهن القارورة , ويضعها على أول قربانة ثم يرشم ذاته , ثم يرشم على الخبز والخمر بالصليب ثلاث رشومات*

* + مبارك الله الآب ضابط الكل آمين.*




* 



​ *




* 



​ *




* أفضل قربانة وأفضل قلب ​ *
* ...   أثناء التقدمة ينتقي الأب الكاهن . أفضل القربان المقدم لتكون قربانة   التقديس وصانع القربان يجب أن يكون حريصا ودقيقا جدا أثناء عمل القربان ،   ويصاحب عمله بتلاوة المزامير بروح الصلاة ... وأنت أيضا حسن قلبك فيما أنت   واقف أمام الله ، وكن حريصا ومستعدا ومهيأ القلب كي يختاره المسيح ذبيحة   مقبولة ومرضية "القلب المنكسر والمنسحق يا الله لا تحتقره" ( مز 51 : 17 ) .   لذلك فتقدمة الحمل درس روحي لكل الشعب أن يكون مستعدا ومهيئا ليكون  مقبولا  أمام المسيح .*


* القربانة رمز الكنيسة​ والقربانة   التي تقدم هي نموذج للكنيسة . فهي عبارة عن مجموعة كبيرة من حبات القمح   وكل حبة منها تشير لإنسان مسيحي . ثم يطحن القمح ، وعملية الطحن هذه ترمز   للألم الذي نجتازه في الحياة الروحية ، الألم في النسكيات ، وتعب الوقوف في   الصلاة أمام الله ، وكذلك آلام ومتاعب الخدمة ، وآلام ومتاعب الاضطهاد   "طوبي لكم إذا عيروكم" (مت 5 : 11 ) لذلك نلاحظ أن أقوي الكنائس هي التي   جازت الألم والاضطهاد ، وهذا ليس غريبا لأنه إن كان رأس الكنيسة إلهنا   المصلوب ، فلا بد أن يكون الجسد (الكنيسة) مصلوبا كذلك ، وإذا تنازلت   الكنيسة عن حمل الصليب فلن تكون كنيسة المسيح ، فالصليب ملازم للكنيسة .*
* لذلك   لابد أن تطحن حبات القمح وتصير دقيقا ناعما .. "إن أراد أحد أن يأتي  ورائي  ، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني (لو 9 : 23) . فبدون  الطحن تكون  كل حبة مستقلة وغير متحدة بغيرها ، ولكن مع الطحن يصعب التمييز  بينها ،  فتتحول الكنيسة من أفراد متفرقين إلي جسد واحد . *
* ولكن   الدقيق لم يصر بعد جسدا (كيانا) واحدا ، فما أسهل أن يتطاير متفرقا ،  لذلك  يجمعه الماء الذي يرمز للروح القدس ، الماء يوحد الدقيق في جسم واحد  كما  أن الروح الواحد يجعل الكنيسة واحدة بحلوله عليها ، أي أن الكنيسة لا  يمكن  أن تنحل ، فلا يوجد حبة قمح دخلت الطاحونة وتعود مرة أخري إلي  طبيعتها  الأولي ، فطبيعة الكنيسة تبدأ ولا تنتهي .*



* 



​ *



* الخميرة​ يخلط بعد ذلك العجين بالخميرة وهي ترمز للشر ، ففي العهد القديم كانوا يحتفلون بعيد الفطير وهو خبز بدون خميرة لأنها ترمز للشر . *
* وقد   شرح معلمنا بولس الرسول موضوع الفطير بقوله : "إذا لنعيد ، ليس بخميرة   عتيقة ، ولا بخميرة الشر والخبث ، بل بفطير الإخلاص والحق" (1 كو 5 : 8 )*
* لماذا   إذا توضع في القربان وهي رمز للشر ؟! . إنها توضع لتعبر عن خطايانا التي   حملها السيد المسيح في جسده عنا .. "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم"   (يو 1 : 29 ) ..فخطية العالم وضعت علي الحمل كي يرفعها عنا .*
* وتوضع   القربانة في النار ، ونتيجة النار تذبل الخميرة وتموت ، والمسيح حمل   خطابانا بجسده وصعد بها الي الصليب ، ليميت الخطية في نار الأم الصليب   المخلصة .*
* فالقربانة   فعلا فيها خميرة ولكنها خميرة ميتة ، والكنيسة بها خطية ولكنها ميتة ،   والكنيسة معصومة من الخطأ ولكن أعضاءها يخطئون ، فلا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي   أننا ونحن علي الأرض معصومون من الخطأ "إن قلنا :إنه ليس لنا خطية نضل   أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا" (1 يو 1 : 8 )*
* والقربانة   لا يوضع بها فيها ملح ، لأن المسيح قال "أنتم ملح الأرض ، ولكن إن فسد   الملح فبماذا يملح؟ لا يصلح بعد لشىء ، إلا لأن يطرح خارجا ويداس من الناس"   (مت 5 : 13 )*
* ولا   يدخل الهيكل إلا قربانة واحدة ، ويوضع الباقي خارج الهيكل ، فالقربانة   التي دخلت الهيكل تشير للمسيح الذي دخل الأقداس العليا وحده فقط . *
* ولا توضع علي المذبح غير قربانة واحدة هي المسيح ، فهي مختارة من عدة قرابين قدمت أمام الهيكل .. ولا يدخل غير المسيح الحمل . *


* عدد القربان في طبق الحمل ​ *
* أما   لابالنسبة لعدد القربان المقدم فهو يمثل المسيح بين تلاميذة القديسين ،   الذين كان يرسلهم اثنين اثنين (مر 6 : 7 ) وبذلك يكون القربان الموجود في   الطبق للأختيار يمثل الرسل وفي وسطهم السيد المسيح "معلم بين ربوة" (نش 5 :   10 ) ، أو يمثل المؤمنين ( الرقم الزوجي يرمز للحب والشركة ) ومعهم  المسيح  في وسطهم متميزا ...... *
* والسؤال الآن 00 لماذا يقدم أحيانا 3 قربانات وأحيانا أخري 15 أو 17 أو أكثر أو أقل ؟؟*
* لو   نظرنا إلي القربان المتبقي سوف يوزع علي الشعب في صورة (لقمة البركة)   أي(الأولوجيا) بعد أنتهاء القداس ، فإن عدد القربانات سيكون متوازيا مع عدد   الشعب الحاضر للصلاة . *
* ولنا   في هذا الأمر تأمل جدير بالتوقف عنده ، فحضور الشعب بكثرة إلي الكنيسة   يعني نشاطا ملحوظا وخدمة متميزة لخدام الكنيسة وكهنتها ، مما يستوجب لهم   التكريم والتقديس بأن يمثلوا بقربان يوضع إلي جانب قربانة المسيح . *
* ثم   أنظر أيضا صديقي الخادم .. سيقف أبونا خادم السر في نهاية القداس (يقطع)   هذه القربانات ويوزعها (بركة) علي الشعب ، وهذا معناة أنك مدعو أن تتمزق   وتتقطع وتستهلك لكي ينال شعب المسيح بركة .. *



* 



​ *


* رشم القربانة بالأباركة​ *
* بعد   اختيار أحسن قربانة لتكون هي جسد المسيح ، يرشم أبونا القربان كله   بالأباركة الممسوكة في قارورة بيد الشماس عن يمين الكاهن ، ويكون الرشم   أولا للقربانة المختارة، ثم باقي القربان ويختم بالقربانة المختارة ، لأن   ربنا يسوع المسيح هو البداية والنهاية .. "أنا هو الألف والياء" البداية   والنهاية .. يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر علي كل شيء (رؤ 1   : 8). *
* وحينما   يرشم الكاهن القربانة يقول عن قربانة المسيح في البداية: "ذبيحة مجد" ،   وفي النهاية: "ذبيحة ملكي صادق" أما باقي القربان فيقول عنه: ذبيحة بركة،   ذبيحة كرامة ، ذبيحة إبراهيم ، إسحق ، يعقوب، هارون، زكريا، سمعان..الخ. *
* هذا   الرشم بالأباركة يعبر عن التقديس بمادة السر المزمع أن تتحول إلي دم   المسيح الذي يطهر الجميع من كل الخطايا . حتي القربانة المختارة أن تكون   جسدا للمسيح يتم تقديسها بالأباركة تعبيرا عن أن السيد المسيح يقدس ذبيحة   نفسه بنفسه ، وهذا أمر سيتكرر أثناء القداس عدة مرات .. *



* مسح القربانة بالماء​ *
* يأخذ  الأب الكاهن  قليلا من الماء في يده اليمني ويمسح به القربانة الموضوعه في  يده اليسري ،  لغسلها من أي شوائب أو غبار أو دقيق عالق بها . وقد يعتبر  هذا الغسل بمثابة  معمودية للقربانة كمثال تعميد السيد المسيح .. ثم يلف  الكاهن القربانة في  لفافة بيضاء نظيفة رمزا لتقميط الطفل يسوع المولود أو  تكفينه ودفنة في  القبر . فحياة السيد المسيح كلها مجتمة معا في لحظة واحدة  في القداس .  ونعبر عن ذلك بقولنا : "فيما نحن أيضا نصنع ذكري آلامه  المقدسة وقيامته من  الأموات وصعوده إلي السموات وجلوسه عن يمينك أيها الآب  وظهوره الثاني الآتي  من السموات المخوف المملوء مجدا" أي أن أحداث حياة  السيد المسيح كلها  حاضرة معنا بما فيها مجيئه الثاني من السموات لدينونة  العالم .. لأن مسيحنا  فوق الزمان . *
* فالصينية  مذود وقبر  وصليب وعرش واللفائف أقمطة وأكفان ولباس البر في السماء ،  والإبروسفارين هو  الحجر الذي دحرج علي فم القبر ، واللفافة المثلثة فوقه  هي ختم بيلاطس الذي  ختم به علي قبر المخلص ..*


* 



​ *




* تتم دورة الحمل ثم رشومات الحمل ثم صلاة الشكر ثم تصلي أوشية التقدمة ويغطي الهيكل بالأبروسفارين ثم تحليل الخدام​ *


* 



​ *





* 



​ *


* بعد  قراءة التحليل يصعد الكاهن الخديم إلى الهيكل , فيأخذ درج البخور ويخضع  برأسه لأخواته , ويقدمه لهم طالبا أن يباركوا عليه معه, بنوع من التواضع  وشركة المحبة وتقديم الكرامة قائلا : *
* باركوا ... فيردون عليه قائلين : بارك أنت ..... *
* عندئذ يضع خمس ايادى بخور إشارة لذبائح : " هابيل - نوح - ملكيصادق – زكريا " *

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يوليو 2011)

* ملاحظات:-*


* +  في حالة وجود الأب البطريرك أو المطران أو الأسقف فهو الذي يقوم بالرشومات  الثلاثة ليبارك درج البخور , ويضع اليد الأولى من البخور ثم يعطى الكهنة  المشتركين معه في الخدمة البخور في أيديهم فيضعونه في المجمرة , ثم يكمل  بقية الرشومات ويضع البخور.*

* +  يوضع البخور في المجمرة وهى في يد الشماس وهو واقف على يمين المذبح... بعد  ذلك يصلى الكاهن صلاة سر بخور البولس طالبا فيها من الإله العظيم الأبدى  الكائن والذي كان معنا ويسأله أن يطهر قلوبنا وأفكارنا ونفوسنا من كل خطية,  التي صنعناها بإرادتنا أو بغير أرادتنا.*

* +بعد  ذلك يدور حول المذبح الثلاث دورات وهو يقول الثلاث اواشى الصغار "  أوشيةالسلام - أوشية الأباء - أوشية الاجتماعات " ... ثم ينزل من الهيكل  ليعمل دورة بخورالبولس , وهى مطابقة تماما لدورة بخور عشية وباكر , ولكن  الفرق الوحيد هو أن الكاهن أثناء طوافه في دورة البولس يقول : " بركة بولس  رسول يسوع المسيح " بدلا من " بركة بخور عشية أو باكر "*
* +  يستحسن أن يقوم الكاهن الخديم بدورة البولس كلها , أما أن كان الخديم هو  الأب البطريرك أو المطران أو الأسقف , فيعمل الدورات الخاصة بالهيكل فقط ,  وعند باب الهيكل يسلم المجمرة لأحد الأباء الكهنة ليكمل دورة البخور في  الكنيسة كلها.*



* 



​ *


* وتعليل ذلك : *

* أن  الأسقف في الهيكل يرمز إلى المسيح في السماء .. أما إعطاؤه المجمرة لأحد  الكهنة فيرمز إلى تكليف الله ملائكته وقديسية لافتقاد بنى البشر وخدمتهم ,  وكما طلب موسى النبي من هارون أن يبخر الشعب فيرتفع غضب الله عن شعبه - ع  16 . 44 :48*

* + في دورة البولس يطوف الكاهن الكنيسة كلها لان بولس الرسول تعب في الأسفار أكثر من بقية الرسل - 1كو 15:10 . *

* +فبدورة  البولس يبخر الكاهن الكنيسة مبتدئا من الشمال إلى اليمين إشارة إلى كوننا  نقلنا من الشمال إلى اليمين بواسطة الإيمان الذي كرز به بولس الرسول. *

* +إذا  كان الأب البطريرك أو الأسقف هو الخديم ويريد تكريس اوانى الكنيسة "شورية -  صينية - كأس أو غيره" أو أيقونات لتعليقها بالكنيسة فانه يقوم بذلك أثناء  قراءة البولس.*

* والشيء الجميل في كنيستنا هو اهتمامها بأن تجعل الصلاة والعبادة فرصة للتأمل والتغذية الروحية والتعليم….*
* لذلك رتبت خمس قراءات في كل قداس وهى:*
* " البولس - الكاثوليكون - الابركسيس - السنكسار - الإنجيل " ... *
* بالإضافة  إلى قراءات رفع بخور عشية وباكر , وما يقرأ من نبوات في أيام الاصوام  والأعياد...واقترنت كل قراءة بصلوات عميقة يقرأها الكاهن سرا ... ليفتح  الرب بصائر وعيون شعبه ويعطيهم نعمة وإمكانية تطبيقها في حياتهم الروحية.*




* دورة بخور البولس​ *

* يقف   الشعب في الكنيسة ويحني الرؤوس ويقدم توبة ويمشي الأب الكاهن في الكنيسة   يجمع خطايا الشعب علي الشورية .. وفي الصوم الكبير يقال لحن الله يرفع   خطايا الشعب من قبل المحرقات ورائحة البخور ..​ *

* الأرباع الخشوعية​ *
* 



​ *




* ...   بعد دورة البخور يرجع الكاهن إلي الهيكل ( سر الرجعة ) يصلي .. يا الله   الذي قبل إليه أعتراف اللص علي الصليب المكرم إقبل إليك إعتراف شعبك ..   إغفر لهم جميع خطاياهم من أجل أسمك القدوس الذي دعي علينا كرحمتك يا رب لا   كخطايانا .​ *


* القراءات​ *
* البولس والكاثوليكون والأبركسيس والسنكسار​ *


* 



​ *

* يربط البولس والكاثوليكون والأبركسيس خط فكري واحد يربطهم بالمزمور والإنجيل وباكر وعشية *

* أوشية القرابين​ *

* سر الكاثوليكون​ *

* دورة بخور الأبركسيس أمام الهيكل فقط​ *

* سر رجعة الأبركسيس​ *

* قراءة السنكسار (تضع أمامنا سير القديسين لنتمثل بهم )​ *



* 



​ *

* كلمة  سنكسار كلمة يونانية معناها " الأخبار " ... اى تاريخ الأباء والأنبياء  والبطاركة والأساقفة والشهداء والقديسين , واتعابهم وجهاداتهم , ثم خاتمة  حياتهم التي تضع حدا لأتعابهم فيذهبون إلى حبيبهم وأعمالهم تتبعهم. والغرض  من قراءة السنكسار هو التمتع بسير هؤلاء الأبطال , والتعرف على تاريخ  الكنيسة , وما قاساه رجالها ونساؤها من آلام ومتاعب في سبيل المحافظة على  الإيمان القويم المسلم مرة للقديسين , وما قاسوه من جهادات واصوام ونسكيات  من اجل اغتصاب ملكوت السموات الذي قال عنه الرب : *
* "ملكوت السموات يغصب , والغاصبون يختطفونه - مت 11 : 12.…"*
* وبذلك  تعمل الكنيسة على حث همم الشعب للسير في طريق الأباء القديسين وتتبع  خطواتهم " انظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم وتمثلوا بأيمانهم - عب 13 : 7 " ... *
* وتحتفل  الكنيسة دائما بيوم استشهاد الشهيد , أو يوم نياحة القديس , لا بتاريخ  ولادتهم لان العبرة بالنهاية الحسنة وليس بالبداية الحسنة , وكما يقول صاحب  الجامعة " نهاية أمر خير من بدايته " و " يوم الممات خير من يوم الولادة..  " *

* + ونلاحظ ان السنكسار يقرأ مباشرة بعد الابركسيس كمكمل له, وإثباتا ان تاريخ الكنيسة سيزداد مادامت الكنيسة حية وموجودة إذ سيأتي بعد التلاميذ الرسل, ثم خلفاؤهم الرسوليون, فالإباء البطاركة *
* والأساقفة والشهداء والقديسون... *

* +  وقد أحسنت الكنيسة أيضا إذ جعلت رسامة البطاركة والأساقفة الجدد بعد قراءة  السنكسار, معتبرة ان رسامة البطريرك أو الأسقف الجديد هي تكملة لعمل الرسل  وخلفائهم, وكحلقة جديدة في تاريخ الكنيسة*
* وامتداد ملكوت الله على الأرض.*
* ويقرأ  السنكسار على مدار أيام السنة كلها , فيما عدا أيام الخماسين حتى لا تمتزج  أفراح القيامة بذكرى آلام الشهيد , ولان أعياد القيامة تسمو وتعلو فوق كل  عيد , وتستحق ان تستأثر وتستحوذ على عقل وتأمل المؤمنين.*



* اوشية الإنجيل​ *
* 



​ *


* يكمل الكاهن الاوشية قائلا:​ *
* *فلنستحق ان نسمع ونعمل بأناجيلك المقدسة لطلبات قديسيك *​ *
* فهو   يطلب من الرب نعمة ومعونة له ولنا نحن الشعب المصلى لكي نسمع كلمات   الإنجيل ونصغي لها ونخبئها في قلوبنا ونحولها إلى حياة.... لكي يصير كل   مؤمن أنجيلا خامسا "ظاهرين إنكم رسالة المسيح مخدومة منا , مكتوبة لا بحبر بل بروح الله الحي , لافي الواح حجرية بل في الواح قلب لحمية – 2 كو 3 : 3​ *
* كل ذلك في   صلوات وطلبات القديسين لتساعدنا وتؤازرنا في جهادنا لكي نرضى الرب ونحفظ   وصاياه إلى النفس الأخير . كما فعلوا هم إذ حفظوا وصاياه وعملوا الأعمال   المرضية أمامه فنالوا نصيبا في ميراث السماء...​ *
* أثناء تلاوة الاوشية يقف الشماس خلف   الكاهن ومعه كتاب البشائر , وهو عبارة عن كتاب الأربعة الأناجيل بحجم  صغير  مغلفا بالفضة او القطيفة , ويضع عليه الصليب .... ثم يرفعهما على  رأسه  تكريما واحتراما , وعند نهاية الجزء الأول من الاوشية يرد الشماس ​ *
* * صلوا من اجل انتشار الإنجيل المقدس *​ *
* طالبا من اجل انتشار الإنجيل في كل مكان , ومن اجل سماعه والعمل بما فيه , ومن اجل بلوغ الحياة الأبدية , ويجاوبه الشعب قائلا : * يا رب ارحم *​ *
* ثم يكمل الكاهن الجزء الثاني من الاوشية : اذكر أيضا يا سيدنا ......الخ …وفى نهاية الاوشية يعطى البخور لله أمام الهيكل وهو يقول : ​ *
* * وأنت الذى نرسل لك إلى فوق المجد والإكرام والسجود مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس المحي المساوي لك , الآن وكل أوان .... الخ * ​ *
* ثم يعطى البخور للإنجيل وهو واقف مكانه قائلا:​ *
* *  اسجدوا  لانجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح بصلوات المرتل داود النبي .. يا رب انعم  علينا  بغفران خطايانا * ثم يقوم احد الكهنة او الشمامسة بطرح المزمور  قبطيا  بطريقته الجميلة​ *

* 



​ *


----------



## النهيسى (7 يوليو 2011)

* ملاحظة:​ *
* قراءة المزمور قبل الإنجيل فيها معنى ان المزامير نبوات عن السيد المسيح له المجد , كما انه إعلان عن النور الكامل " نور الإنجيل."​ *
* ثم يدخل الكاهن والشماس إلى الهيكل فيضع الكاهن يد البخور في المجمرة وهو يقول:​ *
* "مجدا وإكراما .. " ثم يمسك كتاب البشائر وفوقه الصليب , وأمامه الشماس ممسكا بهما وماشيا بظهره ويطوفان حول المذبح…. ​ *

* وأثناء ذلك يقول الكاهن:​ *
* " الآن يا سيد تطلق عبدك بسلام حسب قولك لان عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك الذى اعددته​ *
* قدام جميع الشعوب . نور إعلان للأمم ومجدا لشعبك إسرائيل - لو 2 :29 : 33 " وفى أثناء هده الدورة يعطى الكاهن البخور للبشارة . ​ *


* ملحوظة:​ *
* 1- دورة الكاهن بالإنجيل حول المذبح بالبشارة والصليب تشير إلى انتشار الكرازة بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها وإعلانا ان خلاصنا قد تم بالصليب ​ *

* 2- تلاوة سمعان الشيخ لها معنيان:​ *
* +  تنتهي هذه  الصلاة تقريبا مع انتهاء طرح المزمور , الذي هو من احد أسفار  العهد القديم  ليتلى بعده انجيل العهد الجديد وبشارته المفرحة .. تماما كما  فعل سمعان  حينما رأى المسيح خلاص الله الاتى لجميع الشعوب , وطلب  الانطلاق فأنطلق من  هذا العالم ممثلا للعهد القديم . ​ *

* + وفيها معنى الاستعداد.. لأنه لا يطلب الانطلاق من العالم إلا الواثق المستعد لأبديته​ *
* وهنا   يعلن الكاهن ومعه الكنيسة عن استعداده لسماع الإنجيل وتقبل ملكوت الله  كما  يقول الرسول: "حاذين أرجلكم باستعداد انجيل السلام - اف 6 : 15 ".​ *
* 3- عند   انتهاء الدورة يأخذ الكاهن البشارة من الشماس ويضعها على رأسه إكراما   وخضوعا للإنجيل ويقف على باب الهيكل من الناحية البحرية ووجهه إلى الغرب.​ *
* 4- يرفع الشماس الصليب على رأسه ويقف على باب الهيكل من ​ الناحية القبلية ووجهه إلى ناحية الغرب أيضا وعند انتهاء مرد المزمور يقول باللغة اليونانية:*

* "قفوا بخوف الله وأنصتوا لسماع الإنجيل المقدس "*


* حاثا ومنبها الشعب بخشوع وتقوى لسماع الإنجيل المقدس كلمة الله ودستور السماء . *


* 5- ثم يخرج الكاهن من الهيكل برجله اليسرى وبظهره اى يكون وجهه إلى الشرق*
* .... والبشارة على رأسه وهويقول:*
* " مبارك الاتى باسم الرب ... يا رب بارك,الفصل من الإنجيل المقدس من "متى – مرقس أو لوقا أو يوحنا"*
* وعبارة مبارك الاتى باسم الرب قيلت للمسيح عند دخوله أورشليم بموكب عظيم .وبعد دخوله أورشليم كان يعلم في الهيكل ... فنحن هنا نتمثل نفس الموقف , إذ المسيح آت ليعلمنا بواسطة كلماته المحيية وسيرته الطاهرة المدونة في الإنجيل المقدس , ونحن نؤمن ان الرب وراء كل كلمة قالها, ووراء كل وعد نطق به ليكمله مع الذين يؤمنون بكلامه بكل قلوبهم وقد قال على فم ارميا النبي " لانى ساهر على كلمتي لاجريها - ار 1 : 12 ".*

* 6- يأتي الكهنة ويقبلون البشارة في يد الكاهن وهو واقف أمام باب الهيكل.*

* 7- بعد ان يقول الشماس عبارة" قفوا بمخافة الله "أمام المنجلية , يتقدم الكاهن إلى الإنجيل القبطي ليقرأه , ومقدمته هكذا :*
* " ربنا وإلهنا يسوعالمسيح ابن الله الحي الذي له المجد إلى الأبد" *



* 



​*



* 8- يقف شماسان حول   المنجلية وبيد كل منهما شمعة , لان الإنجيل سراج لأرجلنا ونور لسبيلنا   ولأنه كلام وسيرة ربنا السيد المسيح الذي قال " أنا هو نور العالم من   يتبعني لا يمشى في الظلمة بل تكون له نور الحياة - يو 8 : 12 ".*

* 9- أثناء   قراءة الإنجيل عربيا , يأخذ الكاهن المجمرة ويقف بخشوع تجاه الإنجيل ,   ويبخر له قائلا سر الإنجيل متضرعا إلى الله ان يجعله وشعبه مستحقين لسماع   الإنجيل المقدس*






* 



​ *


* بعد الانتهاء من تلاوة   الإنجيل عربيا يتقدم احد رجال الاكليروس لإلقاء عظة القداس, وبعد  انتهائها  يعطى الكاهن مطانية أمام الهيكل , ثم يصافح أخوته الكهنة طالبا  الحل  ...... ثم يصعد إلى المذبح ويقبله ويبدأ في صلاة الثلاث الأواشي الكبار وهى:​ *
* السلام - الأباء - الاجتماعات​ *
* + ففي أوشية السلام​ *
* يطلب الكاهن من الله عن سلام   الكنيسة في كل العالم , كما يطلب من اجل سلام البلاد , وان يحفظ الرئيس   وكل المسئولين ويعضدهم ويساعدهم بقوته .. لأنه بسلام البلاد تكون الكنيسة   وأبناؤها في سلام جزيل " من اجل اخو تى واصحابى لقولن سلام لك . من اجل بيت   الرب إلهنا التمس لك خيرا - مز 122 : 8 -9..."​ *

* 



​ *


* + وفى أوشية الأباء​ *
* يطلب الكاهن إلى الله ان يحفظ للكنيسة راعيها الأكبر قداسة البابا المكرم مفصلا كلمة الحق باستقامة راعيا شعبه بطهارة وبر ... وكذلك الأباء الأساقفة وكل الاكليروس وان ينعم عليهم بالسلامة والعافية وان يقبل صلواتهم من اجل شعبهم ورعيتهم.​ *


* + وفى أوشية الاجتماعات​ *

* يطلب الكاهن من الله ان يبارك الاجتماعات الفتى تنعقد   , وان تكون بلا مانع ولا عائق ولا مضايقات , وان يجعل بيوت شعبه بيوت  صلاة  وطهارة , وبالتالي تكون بيوت بركة ونعمة صالحة لنمو النشء نموا روحيا   سليما , كما يطلب من الله ان يسحق الشيطان وكل قواته وان يبطل حسد  الأعداء  وشرورهم ومكائدهم التي يدبرونها ضد الكنيسة كما أبطل قديما مشورة  اخيتوفل  الضارة ضد مختارة داود " 2 صم 15 - 17 "...... وان يبارك شعبه لكي  يصنع  الكل إرادته الإلهية الصالحة الطوباوية والضرورية جدا لخلاص نفوسهم.​ *
* بانتهاء الثلاث الأواشي الكبار ينتهي قداس الموعوظين " القداس التعليمي " ........ وقد كانت العادة قديما ان ينصرف الموعوظون الذين هم في انتظار المعمودية " من الكنيسة بعد الأواشي الكبار ويبقى المؤمنون " الذين تمت معموديتهم " وحدهم لحضور قداس المؤمنين " قداس الذببحة " والتناول من الأسرار المقدسة​ *


* 



​ *

* قانون الإيمان:​ *

* بعد ذلك يقف الشماس على باب الهيكل ووجهه إلى الغرب ويقول بالقبطية : " ان صوفيا ثيؤابروسخومين ... " ومعناها " أنصتوا بحكمة الله . يارب ارحم يارب ارحم . بالحقيقية .." والسبب في هدا النداء ان يعود الهدوء والصمت والخشوع اللائق الذى ربما يتأثر بخروج الموعوظين من الكنيسة ..​ *
* وكان قانون الإيمان يقرأ بعد خروج الموعوظين نظرا لضعفهم وعدم معرفتهم الكاملة بالإيمان المسيحي.​ *
*  ويلاحظ ان :​ *
*  تلاوة قانون الإيمان في طقس القداس لها أهمية خاصة , لان هناك شرطين ضروريين يجب اتمامهما قبل التقدمة غير الدموية والتناول من الأسرار الإلهية وهما:​ *

* 1- الإيمان​ *
* لأنه بدون إيمان لايمكن إرضاء الله , فكل من يأتي إلى الله يجب ان يكون مؤمنا أولا بوجوده , وبأنه يجازى كل من يطلبه " عب 11 : 6 " ... ​ *
*  والإيمان هو الثقة بما يرجى والإيقان بأمور لاترى " عب 11 : 1 " .. وهذا الإيمان المستقيم نعلنه أمام الله بتلاوة قانون الإيمان الارثودكسى . ​ *

* 2- المحبة​*
*  وهذه   نعلنها أمام الله بتقبيل بعضنا بعضا بقبلة المحبة والتسامح والصفح عندما   يصرخ الشماس عند صلاة الصلح قائلا : قبلوا بعضكم بعضا بقبلة مقدسة .. الخ .​ *
*  اذن فبتلاوة قانون الإيمان , وتقبيلنا بعضا بقبلة المحبة نكون قد تحلينا بالثلاث فضائل المسيحية العظمى وهى : الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة " اكو 12 : 13 " .. فيقبل الله صلواتنا وذبيحتنا اذ نكون بجانب ذلك عائشين حياة التوبة والاستعداد , ونتقدم باستحقاق للتناول من الأسرار المقدسة الإلهية فائقة الوصف​ *


* غسل اليدين​ *
* 



​ *

*والغرض منه استعداد الكاهن للمس وتقسيم الجسد المقدس بأيدي طاهرة , ويتم *​
*  ذلك أثناء تلاوة قانون الإيمان , حيث يغسل الكاهن يديه ثلاث مرات كما فعل عند اختيار الحمل ويقف بجانب باب الهيكل ناحية الغرب وينفض يديه أمام جميع الشعب ويهدا ينذرهم ويحذرهم قبل التناول , ويتبرأ من ذنب من يستجرىء على التقدم بدون استحقاق .. وكأنه يذكرهم بقول القديس بولس الرسول " من أكل من هذا الخبز وشرب من كأس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرما في جسد الرب ودمه .. ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه . وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس . لان الذى يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب 1كو 11 : 27 - 30 .​ *




* 



​*




* 



​*



* ياألله العظيم الأبدى:​*
*  الجزء الأول من صلاة الصلح عبارة عن تأملات فى خلقة الله للإنسان على غير فساد.. ثم سقوط الإنسان بحسد إبليس , الأمر الذي  جر عليه الموت وأهواله .. ولكن الله خلصنا بالظهور المحيى لربنا وألهنا  ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي صالحنا مع الآب بدم صليبه ..... ​ *
*  " اى ان الله كان فى المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم وواضعا فينا كلمة المصالحة "2 كو 5 : 18 " ..... ​ *

* لذلك  يبدأ قداس المؤمنين بصلاة الصلح , كعلامة لصلحنا مع الله قبل التقدم  للتناول من الأسرار الإلهية .... ويلاحظ انه فى صلاة خميس العهد لا تصلى  صلاة الصلح , علامة على ان الصلح الحقيقي لم يتم حتى يوم الجمعة العظيمة  ... ​ *
*  وفى  الجزء الثاني من صلاة الصلح يسأل الكاهن الله ان يملآ قلبه وقلوب شعبه من  سلامه السمائى ذلك السلام الذي تركه لنا المسيح كأعظم  تركة وأحسن ميراث  نتمتع به إلى ان يكمل لنا فى السماء ... فهو قد قال  حينما أعطى سلامه  لتلاميذه ولكنيسته من بعدهم "سلامي اتركه لكم . سلامي  أعطيكم . ليس كما  يعطى العالم أعطيكم أنا لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب"يو 14:27​ *
*  والسلام  الذي يعطينا إياه المسيح , ولا يستطيع العالم ان يعطيه لنا , هو السلام  الاتى من الصليب ومن غفران خطايانا والمسامحة والصلح بين الله وبيننا : انه  هو سلامنا ... لدلك تهتم صلوات الصلح فى القداسات الثلاثة المستخدمة فى  الكنيسة القبطية بموضوع السلام :​ *


* ففي القداس الباسيلى يطلب الكاهن قائلا " بمسرتك ياالله املآ قلوبنا من سلامك " ​*
*  وفى القداس الغريغورى يقول " : صرت لنا وسيطا مع الآب , والحاجز المتوسط نقضته " ​ *
*  وفى القداس الكيرلس يقول : " واجعلنا أهلا للسلام السمائى اللائق بلاهوتك والمملوء خلاصا .​ *
*  وبعد  ذلك يطلب الكاهن من الشعب ان يتطهر من الادناس والشرور والمغاضبات  والمخاصمات لكي يستطيعوا ان يقبلوا بعضهم بعضا بقبلة المحبة ويكونوا  مستحقين للتناول من الأسرار المحيية.​ *
*  أما في خميس العهد , فلا تقال هده الصلاة وتلغى القبلة بسبب قبلة يهودا الغاشة , تحريضا من الكنيسة للشعب الا يتشبه احدهم به فى الخيانة والغدر وحب المال ​ *

* 



​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 يوليو 2011)

* ملاحظات:*
* 1-في بعض الخولاجيات القديمة تسمى صلاة الصلح ب صلاة التقبيل لأنها فى نهايتها يقبل الشعب بعضه بعض "الرجال يقبل الرجال , والنساء يقبلن النساء " . *
* 2- أثناء تلاوة الجزء الثاني من صلاة الصلح يكون الكاهن ممسكا باللفافة التي كانت موضوعةعلى الابروسفارين .. وهى اللفافة التي تشير إلى ختم القبر الذي كان المخلص مدفونا فيه , ومعنى رفع هده اللفافة هو حل الأختام عن باب القبر , ويمسك بهاالكاهن بين أصابعه مثلثة الشكل وأمام وجهه , اى على نفس الوضع الذي كانت عليه فوق الابروسفارين حتى نهاية الصلح .... وعندما يصيح الشماس "ابروسفارين , ابروسفارين" ومعناها " تقدموا تقدموا " يرفع الكاهن بمعاونة الشماس الابروسفارين وهو يرفرفه اى يهزه , ورفعه يشير إلى دحرجة الحجر من على القبر والى عودة روح المخلص الإنسانية إلى جسده ..... والرفرفة تشير إلى الزلزلة التي حدثت عند نزول الملاك من السماء ودحرجته الحجر ... أما المخلص فكان قد قام وخرج فى هدوء تام والحجر لم يزل موضوعا على القبر ... وقد خرج يسوع من القبر والأختام موضوعة تماما كما ولد من السيدة العذراء مريم وبتوليتها مختومة , وكما دخل إلى التلاميذ فى العلية والأبواب مغلقة.*

 *3- من أول صلاة الصلح إلى آخر صلاة القسمة يخضع الكاهن برأسه فوق المذبح ساجدا وضاما يديه إلى صدره فى نهاية كل كلمة يقف عندها فى القراءة .*
 
 
* 4- عند تبادل الخدمة بين الكهنة المصلين .. لا يجوز للكاهن الواقف على المذبح ان يغادره قبل مجيء الكاهن الآخر والوقوف بجواره .. اذ لا يجوز ترك المذبح وعليه الذبيحة المقدسة لحظة واحدة بعد رفع الابروسفارين*


 *



*​



 *5- بعد صلاة الصلح وقبل رفع الابروسفارين تصير رسامة الاناغنوسطيسين والايبودياكونين*
* والشمامسة والقسوس والقمامصة ... وتتم هده الرسامات بعد صلاة الصلح بالذات لان الصلح رفع الحاجز الذي كان فى العهد القديم , اذ كان لا يحق دخول قدس الأقداس الذى يمثله الهيكل الآن الا لرئيس الكهنة مرة واحدة فى السنة "لا 16 : 34 " *

* ... أما الآن فيدخله اى إنسان لديه رتبة كهنوتية كبيرة ام صغيرة لأننا فى عهد النعمة والبنوة الدائمة والدالة على الله ..... كذلك فالرسامة تتم فى هدا الجزء من القداس لسبب آخر هو : ان تتم قبل بدء القداس الذى يبدأ من أول رشومات " الرب مع جميعكم " حتى يتسنى للمشتركين حديثا ان يشترك فى القداس من أوله ……..*
* وبعد الانتهاء من صلاة الصلح   ينادى الشماس : "قبلوا بعضكم بعضا " فيهرع الشعب إلى تبادل القبلات   بالايادى فى حب وتسامح ... فتصير الكنيسة كلها قلبا واحدا وفكرا واحدا   استعدادا للاشتراك فى القداس الالهى ... الذى يبدأه الكاهن بعبارة : " محبة الله الآب مع جميعكم *



 *



*​ 





 *



*​ 





 *



*​ 









 *المسيح في القداس الإلهي*​ 


 *



*​ 



 *حلول الروح القدس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
​ *بدء قداس الذبيحة:*
*بعد صلاة الصلح والقبلة المقدسة , يرفع الكاهن الابروسفارين والشماس مقابله..إشارة إلى دحرجة الحجر من على قبر المخلص .. ويكون هذا إعلانا بأنه بقيامة المخلص من بين الأموات يصير لنا حق الدخول إلى الأمجاد السماوية.* 
*ينقسم قداس الذبيحة إلى ثلاثة أقسام " * 

*الباسيلى"هي:* 

*1- رشومات اوكيريوس* 

*وصلوات تمجيد وتسابيح "ثلاث قطع" ويبدأ الكاهن برشم الشعب قائلا : الرب مع جميعكم .. وهذا إعلان بحضور الرب وسط شعبه حسب وعده * حينما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بأسمى فهناك أكون فى وسطهم * ثم يقول الكاهن ارفعوا قلوبكم .. اى يطلب من الشعب ان* 
*يرتفع إلى الله كما تنازل إليهم * 
*فيتحدوا به ... ويصلى الكاهن بعد ذلك ثلاث قطع عبارة عن تسابيح : الأولى يسبح الله الكائن قبل الدهور خالق السموات والأرض المسجود له من جميع القوات السمائية المقدسة .. التسبحة الثانية : يسبح الله الذي تسجد له الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة والرؤساء والسلاطين والعروش والربوبيات والقوات ...... التسبحة الثالثة يسبح الله* 
*الذى يقف حوله الشاروبيم والسيرافيم يسبحونه على الدوام بغير فتور.. ونلاحظ ان عدد الطغمات المذكورة فى التسبحتين الثانية والثالثة هم تسعة طغمات وتكمل إلى عشرة بأرواح القديسين المنتقلين وهو عدد الكمال اى تسبيحا كاملا مقبولا أمام العرش المهوب. * 

*2- رشومات أجيوس :* 

*يرشم الكاهن3 رشومات وهو يقول اجيوس ... واحدة على ذاته - الثانية على الخدام على يمينه - والثالثة على الشعب ... ويصلى 3 قطع ... فى الأولى .. يسبح الله الذى خلقنا ووضعنا فى فردوس النعيم , ولما سقطنا وطردنا لم يتركنا بل تعهدنا بالأنبياء إلى ان جاء ملء الزمان فأتى بنفسه ليخلصنا ...... وفى القطعة الثانية .. يسبح الله الذى علمنا سبل الخلاص وصيرنا أطهارا بروحه القدوس والمعمودية وبقية الأسرار متوجا هذا الخلاص ببذل دمه على الصليب .... وفى القطعة الثالثة ... يسبح الله الذى بعدما اتم الفداء قام من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث وصعد إلى السموات وجلس عن يمين الآب وسيأتي فى اليوم الأخير فى مجده ليجازى كل واحد كأعماله .* 

*3- صلوات التقديس وحلول الروح القدس:* 

*يبخر الكاهن يديه استعدادا لمسك القربانة والكأس , ويمسك القربانة بيده اليمنى* 
*ويضعها على راحة يده اليسرى ويقول مع رشمها * وشكر .. وباركه .. وقدسه ** 
*ويقسمها إلى ثلث وثلثين دون فصل وينفخ فيها نفخة الروح القدس.. * 
*ويرشم الكأس ثلاث مرات بإصبعه وهو يقول * وشكر .. وباركها .. وقدسها وينفخ فيها نفخة الروح القدس ... ويستعرض الكاهن حياة الرب يسوع* 
*آلامه وموته وقيامته وصعوده ومجيئه الثاني للدينونة العامة , فيصرخ* 
*الشماس منذرا الشعب بالسجود بخوف وخشوع أمام الله لأنها لحظة* 
*حلول الروح القدس ..ويسجد الكاهن* 
*ويصلى سرا صلاة استدعاءالروح القدس وهو باسط يديه على المذبح ويقوم بسرعة راشما القربانة 3 رشومات ثم يسجد , ويقوم ثانية سريعا لرشم الكأس 3 رشومات طالبا من الله ان يجعل الخبز جسدا مقدسا له والكأس دما كريما للعهد الجديد , ثم يسجد ثالثا ويقول سرا * ربنا وإلهنا مخصلنا يسوع المسيح * ... ثم يقوم ويقول جهرا : يعطى عنا خلاصا وغفرانا للخطايا وحياة أبدية لمن يتناول منه ....... فيقوم الشعب من السجود .... وبهذا يتحول الخبز إلى جسدالمسيح والمزيج إلى دم المسيح . وبهذا ينتهي القسم الخاص بالتقديس .. والذى يعتبر أهم جزء فى القداس الالهى كله .* 

*ومن هذه اللحظة يعتبر خطأ كبيرا الجلوس بعد حلول الروح القدس وإتمام التحول بل ينبغي الوقوف بكل احترام وخشوع ناظرين جهة الشرق حيث المذبح والأسرار الإلهية الرهيبة.* 






 *



*​ 





 *



*​ 





 *



*​ 




 *تفضل يا رب أن تذكر جميع القديسين الذين ارضوك منذ البدء*​ 



 *



*​ 





 *ختام المجمع الترحيم – علي جميع المنتقلين*​ 



 *



*​ 









 *



*
​ 




 *هى ابتهال الى الله الذى سر بتقديس القرابين   , ان يطهر نفوس وارواح واجساد عبيده كما طهر القرابين , لكى يكونوا اهلا   لان يشتركوا فى جسد المسيح ودمه الآقدسين وان يقفوا امامه كأيناء قائلين "   ابانا الذى فى السموات " ... *​ 



 *وصلوات القسمة متنوعة ... منها السنوية , ومنها الخاصة بالاصوام والاعياد السيدية الكبرى والصغرى ... واعياد السيدة العذراء والملائكة والقديسين وغيرها المعانى الروحية لصلوات القسمة *



 *



*​ 


 *1- فى تقسيم الجسد تجسيد عميق لمعنى الالام التى وقعت على السيد المسيح له المجد .. والفواصل التى يعملها الكاهن فى الجسد الطاهر تسمى " الجروح "...*
 *لذلك يضع الكاهن الثلث على الثلثين بحيث يكونان معا صليبا , ثم يقسم الجسد الطاهر على شكل الصليب*

 *2- تتلى صلاة القسمة بكل خشوع , وبطريقة رائعة ترفع الانسان الى السماء, وتعيشه لحظات سمائية وهو بعد على الارض ... *

 *3- فى نهاية كل فقرة من فقرات صلاة القسمة يهتف الشعب كله بحماس وروحانية قائلا " كير ياليسون .. كيرياليسون .. يارب ارحم " *




 *



*​ 



 *ما ينبغى عليك ايها الاخ اثناء صلاة القسمة*

 *أ - ان تتأمل فى اثناء تقسيم الجسد الام الرب يسوع من اجلك : *

 *+تتأمل فى الجلدات.*

 *+وفى الضربات المؤلمة بالقصبة.*

 *+وفى اكليل الشوك الذى ادمى رأسه.*

 *+وفى الدماء التى نزفت من جسده كله.*

 *وان تتأمل هذا الجسد الذى لم تكن فيه صحة , بل فيه الجراح والالام والاحباطات , دون ان تعصر او تعصب او تدهن بالزيت او تداوى .. فأدخل الى اعماق نفسك وقل : كل هذا كان من اجل خطاياى ... *

 *ب- ان تتابع كلمات الكاهن , وتتأمل وتتعمق فى معانيها , وتشاركه الطلبة والتضرع ... فعندما يقول مثلا : طهرنا ياسيدنا من خطايانا الخفية والظاهرة وكل فكر لايرضى صلاحك يالله محب البشر فليبعد عنا , قل معه ... " طهرنى يارب من خطاياى الخفية والظاهرة , وانزع عنى كل الافكار العالمية والشيطانية التى لاترضى صلاحك يارب .. *

 *وعندما يقول : طهر نفوسنا واجسادنا وارواحنا وقلوبنا وعيوننا وافكارنا ونياتنا .. ردد بعد كل كلمة : " امين يارب .. امين ...*

 *ج- اشترك مع الشعب فى الصلاة العظيمة المتكررة : كيرياليسون , متضمنة كل ما طلبته من طلبات وتضرعات .. فهذه الصلاة قوية جدا فى فعلها , وعظيمة جدا فى توقيتها الذى يصور ويتحدث عن الام الرب يسوع التى عاناها على الصليب , ونحن نعلم انه عاناها من اجلنا لكى يرحمنا , فمعزى هذه الصلاة هو اننا كمن يذكر الرب برحمته تلك التى جعلته يسلم نفسه للموت من اجلنا , فنطلب منه ان يكمل رحمته بأن يجعلنا مستحقين ان نستفيد منها ...*

 *د- اجعل لك طلبة مع عبارة " كيرياليسون .. يارب ارحم " لكى تستمر مراحم الرب :*
 *مرة من اجل توبتك وغفران خطاياك , ومرة من اجل تقدمك الروحى, ومرة من اجل نجاح خدمتك , ومرة من اجل صديق او مريض او انسان لديه مشكلة ...*
 *فتضع هذه الامور فى يدى الله الرحيمة وامام عينيه الحانيتين , فتجد رحمة وعونا من الرب فى حينه ...*

 *ع- بعد ان ينتهى الكاهن من صلاة القسمة تبدأ الكنيسة كلها فى تلاوة الصلاة الربانية يقولها الشعب كله بصوت عال , وبفم واحد , فيكون لها قوة عظيمة وتأثير عميق ...*
 *قلها انت بكل انتباه , لانها صلاة جليلة, وهى اشرف الصلوات , واجدرها قبولا, لان الرب يسوع نفسه هو الذى صاغها وعلمنا اياها بفمه المبارك , وفيها ننال شرف ان ننادى بكل جرأة , وبكل مسرة : ابانا الذى فى السموات..*

 *ونحن اذ نقول " ابانا " بصيغة الجمع , فتذكر ان الله له اولاد كثيرون , وهؤلاء هم اخوة لك , فعاملهم بمحبة صادقة هى محبة الاخ لاخوته .. *

 *وتأمل بتؤدة طلبات هذه الصلاة السبعة الخالدة:*

 *1-ليتقدس اسمك .... *

 *2- ليأت ملكوتك ....*

 *3- لتكن مشيئتك ....*

 *4- خبزنا الذى للغد اعطنا اليوم …*

 *5- اغفر لنا ذنوبنا…*

 *6-لاتدخلنا فى تجربة..*
 *.*
 *7- نجنا من الشرير ... *

 *ثم نختم هذه الصلاة قائلين " بالمسيح يسوع ربنا " ... فنضمن قبولها حسب وعده الصادق " الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل ماطلبتم من الاب بأسمى يعطيم " يو 6 : 23 ..*


 *



*​ 








 *



*​ 




 *آمين آمين اؤمن اؤمن*​ 

 *واعترف*​ 



 *



*​


----------

